

IPhone PwnageTool for Mac goes live. Handy if you haven't yet been accept in the iPhone Dev program. - aschobel
http://legacy.macnn.com/articles/08/04/03/pwnagetool.released/

======
lpgauth
Haven't tried the firmware 2.0 (1.2.0) yet, but apparently it is very buggy
and slow (exchange support broken, no 802.1X).

For the people who want to try it out just check out the largest torrent
tracker in the world ( _wink_ ).

